# Help with 1st 1911 purchase please...



## Halsey Knox (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on my first 1911 purchase and have narrowed it down to the following entry level guns (price is a factor, I really don't want to spend much over $800):

1. Springfield Armory Mil-Spec - Has been my first choice from the start.

2. Taurus PT1911 - Seems like a lot of gun for the money.
http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=610&category=Pistol

3. Kimber Custom Carry II - Last minute entrant based on a lot of positive feedback I have seen on these guns. _Almost_ out of my price range though.

I know this is a really redundant question/post but I've really done a lot of research and I guess I'm just looking for some last minute suggestions or feedback. The Taurus guns seems to be kind of controversial with most of the controversy centered on their customer service. I really haven't read any specific examples of these problems though. Seems more like a rumor than fact.

Thanks....


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

I'd go with the Springfield. Lifetime warranty and excellent customer service (from what I've read). I'm in the process of paying off a used Loaded (1000 rds through it) from a friend. Can't wait!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Allow Google to be your friend.

Google search for Taurus Customer Service

Sure there are lots of rumors, but you can see a few patters from time to time. I'm not bashing Taurus, but just showing you a few sites that can give you some insight. Granted, you can get similar results on almost anything.

I personally own a few Kimbers and love them. I've heard many people talk about their problems, but I've had very little issues with mine. No more than any other gun that I own (Glock being the exception, it doesn't seem to ever screw up.)

Besides, Kimbers are dead sexy!!! 








Good luck!

Zhur


----------



## Halsey Knox (Oct 5, 2008)

^^I was just about to do a search for Taurus Handgun forums.....good thinking. Thanks! Nice gun too!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If I was going to have to pick between just those two I'd lean to the Springfield. I have examples of both these 1911's in my collection. I think the Taurus PT1911 is a great gun. I have not had a single problem out of it. I just like the Springfield more. The Taurus 1911 just hasn't been around long enough to be able to boast any kind of reputation. I don't think I know anyone that has a huge amount of rounds through a PT1911 showing it will hold up for years of service.

If you are planning some kind of collection then I would say go for the PT1911 I just would be a little skiddish about it if it was going to be an only gun.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I had a Springer and it was OK, but nothing like my Kimber TLE. The Kimber is definitely worth the extra money. You should be able to buy a Kimber Custom II in Ultra (3"), Pro (4"), or Std. 5" for around $700 if you shop around. My TLE was $799 and the differences over the Custom are front strap checkering and night or target sights where the Custom has 3 dot standard.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Dan Wesson CBOB (Classic Commander Bobtail) is $930 from Buds and other sources. It offers a gun with no MIM, using 100% Ed Brown parts, 100% wolff springs, extremely good slide to frame fit and barrel lockup, front strap checkering at 25lpi, and Novak style night sights. It's a super value for the quality of it. If Springfield or Kimber sold a gun like this it'd cost $1200+ no doubt.

Check it out.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

WEll?
...ever get one?


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

yea, what did you decide on?


----------



## Halsey Knox (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, I spent more than I thought I was going to on my first gun, an S&W model 642 .38spl +p with factory installed crimson trace. Once I started really looking at the revolvers and comparing them, I knew I had to have the S&W. That has put off my 1911 purchase for a bit. The revolver for my concealed piece was priority anyway. 

I am leaning towards spending a little extra cash and going with the Springfield Loaded or the Kimber. It's amazing though how varied people's opinions are on these guns.


----------

